# Which Chainsaw?



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I am in need of what I call Texas Road Wood which is essentially found on the side of the road. 
I probably wont turn more than 12" diameter.
What are some reasonably priced chainsaws in the 14 to 16" range?
It will live in the tool box in the bed of the P/U
It wont be used very often. Just when I see some logs laying around and I don't really have room to store very many. 
Thanks in advance
Tony B


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I have three Poulan 14" saws, one I bought new, the other two are refurnbished. One of those I use as much as the "new" one, the other is still in the box it came in. The "new" one is now about 15 years old, starts and runs great. Why did I get two refurbed ones, because they were only $80.00 a piece, and they look and run like the new one, at least one does.








Poulan Gasoline Chainsaws for Sale - eBay


Find the best Poulan Gasoline Chainsaws at the lowest prices. Choose from many types like Pole Chainsaw, Top Handle Chainsaw, Arborist Chainsaw & more. Shop our vast inventory and best online deals. Free Shipping for many items!



www.ebay.com





I also have a Stihl MS180, a 16" easy start with a "full cut .50" chain" which replaced the OEM "safety chain". It's a fine mid sized saw and the Stihl brand is well known for quality and performance.

The newer battery saws have loads of power and good performance.
Look at Project Farms reviews, it's always a good place to start when shopping:

Like this:


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

Not cheap one but Stihl and Husqvarana are among the better brands out there. Nothing worse than a cheap chainsaw that will not work when you need it.

One tip that will help is never store it with gas in it. Carry small can of gas. It gums up inside and that caused 95% of the problem. Empty it and run it till it stops when you are done. Annoying but much better to have a saw that works when you need it.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I was just looking at Ryobi 14" with battery and charger for 200 bucks. Shows 4.5 stars with over 8000 reviews. Anyone here have one?


----------



## kiwi_outdoors (Jan 15, 2020)

I had a Poulon chain saw a decade or two ago (probably a 22" bar) - it would choke and die after about one tree's worth of use. And it was brand new. It turned out that the air filter was not a tight fit to the carb body, and sawdust was getting into the carb. Once fixed - it was a good saw.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Tony B said:


> I am in need of what I call Texas Road Wood which is essentially found on the side of the road.
> I probably wont turn more than 12" diameter.
> What are some reasonably priced chainsaws in the 14 to 16" range?
> It will live in the tool box in the bed of the P/U
> ...


I've had the best luck with McCulloch. Then when they got hard to find in my area I bought a Poulan. I hated that saw from day one and used it for less than a year until I run over it with the tractor. Still don't know if it as an accident or wanted to put it out of my misery. Nobody could make it to where it would start in less then 50 pulls. Then I bought a Stihl and while it still runs needs more repairs and maintenance than any chainsaw I've ever had. I think the next one I will try will be Husqvarna.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

i go out of my way not to buy anything gas powered unless i don't have a choice
buy a cordless electric chainsaw that matches you cordless tools selection batteries.
after years of heating with wood, i gave it up when i moved to se michigan
i gave away my chainsaw and use either a corded electric chainsaw or m18 sawzall
m18 sawzall with a 12" pruning blade is amazingly fast on small logs



















amazon has cheap $65 alternatives anything will work if it's sharp


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

stihl. if reasonably priced means inexpensive. forget stihl.
i live in and around a huge logging area. most buy stihl, but there is an occassional husqvarna. if you have gas, you know it will run. a battery model is too likely to be dead when you need it. imho


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

I have two stihls. One has a 24” bar and is likely 20 years old. I had it rebuilt about 10 years ago and it is running fine but is to big for most of what I use a chainsaw for. Since I don’t use a saw all that often a year or so ago I bought a Stihl MS 171 with a 16” bar. It is basically a homeowner version. I think I paid between $150 and $200 for it. So far it has done everything I need it to including cutting 24” long rounds in two length wise for turning.


----------



## holtzdreher (Jul 20, 2016)

Stihl is not the absolute best brand for lumberjacks etc, but with the number of dealers, ease of getting parts in the unlikely event you need them, and service right around the corner, it is very hard to beat stihl. We have 2 chain saws, 2 weed wackers, a leaf blower, and a pole saw, all gasoline and all Stihl. One thing about Stihl. You won't find them for sale at big box stores and if something does go wrong the dealers all service what they sell. I bought a poulon 22 years ago at Home Depot and it was a rattle trap. The muffler came loose while running, rubber bushings between the engine and handle were constantly disintegrating. Home Depot didn't fix crap, I had to take the thing to the next county to an "authorized repair shop" for warranty work. Of course the last time I needed warranty work, that shop had closed and I had to pay to ship the damrn thing to the next state. If you don't want to worry about gas and oil and storage for periods and then starting, definitely go with an electric and see about getting an extra battery. Out little 14 inch Stihl had not been started in several years. Fresh gas and the third pull started a couple of poofs and then the 4th pull started. That is unheard of for saws laying around for so long.,


----------



## yesIcan (Nov 8, 2020)

The answer is always Stihl.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

I’d get the E-Go electric chainsaw. My next door neighbor has one and it’s great.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

We keep thinking about buying a small electric chainsaw for trimming branches from the trees in the yard, but have never bought one. For decades, we have gotten by with a Craftsman cordless reciprocating saw (Sawzall) and long wood-cutting blades. We will probably continue to use the reciprocating saw until the need for a true chainsaw is obvious.


----------



## FirebirdHank (Jan 25, 2021)

I have a 40 year old Stihl Farm Boss and it is still running strong. The only thing other than one bar and a few chains that I have had to change is the fuel pick-up hose in the tank. Ethanol in the gas turned it to mush. Dealer had them in stock.
I did buy an electric for sight trimming though.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I only need it for cutting small logs found on the side of the road for turning. I really dont need anything bigger than 12" saw. I wont be cutting anything bigger than 12" dia. Just roll the log as I cut. I turned some green bowls a few days ago from relatively small logs. more like branches around 8" diameter. Tried to make like close to an 8" bowl with them. Bowles came ouy about 6" dia. using the center of the log also.
I assume they will split but it was fun turning them'


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

homelite used to make a nice little XL that typically had a 12" bar, they used to sell them everywhere back in the day! think i have 2 of them. no safeties on them, but good runners.


----------



## holtzdreher (Jul 20, 2016)

Tony B said:


> I only need it for cutting small logs found on the side of the road for turning. I really dont need anything bigger than 12" saw. I wont be cutting anything bigger than 12" dia. Just roll the log as I cut. I turned some green bowls a few days ago from relatively small logs. more like branches around 8" diameter. Tried to make like close to an 8" bowl with them. Bowles came ouy about 6" dia. using the center of the log also.
> I assume they will split but it was fun turning them'


"don't need anything larger".... Yeah, every hear a turner complain that his lathe is too big, or a farmer complain that his tractor is too big, or a contractor say he should have got a smaller truck? Stihl makes a great little electric which I think comes in 14 inch. I generally figure that I need to start with a blank that is at least a third larger than the final bowl will be. Till I turn off the corners, bark, sap wood and get er round, that runs about right.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I generally just turn in the 8 to 10" diameter range, leaving the natural bark edge when I can. That depends on when the tree was cut down. 
I like to start and finish in an hour or less, not counting prepping the log. 
Even for decorative purposes, a 12" Dia. bowl is quite large.


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

I'd buy an inexpensive gas saw if you're going to use it only when you find road wood and have the time, inclination, and wherewithal to stop and 'harvest' it. Battery saws are attractive but relatively expensive. A good quality, more expensive gas saw is probably more than you want. 

You can always keep a bow saw in the bed with the chainsaw in case it needs some motivation to keep itself in good working condition.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Battery saws are getting expensive. Gas saws hive fumes. The fumes would keep me from putting it inside the truck. Also would have to keep a small gas can with gas in it handy with a means to protect it from falling over. I would have to fit it into the tool box in back of the truck. 
On top of that, whether gas or battery, I still would have to get a splitting maul or a second chain designed for ripping. This doesnt end.


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

Tony B said:


> Battery saws are getting expensive. Gas saws hive fumes. The fumes would keep me from putting it inside the truck. Also would have to keep a small gas can with gas in it handy with a means to protect it from falling over. I would have to fit it into the tool box in back of the truck.
> On top of that, whether gas or battery, I still would have to get a splitting maul or a second chain designed for ripping. This doesnt end.


Someone asked me awhile back what is the perfect fishing boat. My answer was at least 4 boats. First, a small pontoon boat, 8 foot, for small lakes and rivers. Second, a small aluminum boat, 12 to 14 foot, for lakes when you want to take a friend fishing. Third, a jet river sled for running larger rivers. Forth, a 24’ to 28’ boat with a cabin for fishing the Salish Sea. This of coarse is for where I live in NW Washington State near Puget Sound. I’m currently down to 3 of the 4 having sold the 24’ saltwater boat. 

My point, like boats there is no perfect chain saw. I own 2 gas powered saws, 1 plug-in electric chainsaw and a battery powered chain saw. They all get used for different situations.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I need it strictly for stopping on side of road. Probably wont get used more than once a month. Can't get too much wood into the shop. Just not enough room. I just got to have my floor space clear. I got a lot of tools/machinery in that 10 x 30.
Probably could find room for maybe 10 1 foot long logs between 2 work tables/benches.


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

Tony B said:


> I need it strictly for stopping on side of road. Probably wont get used more than once a month. Can't get too much wood into the shop. Just not enough room. I just got to have my floor space clear. I got a lot of tools/machinery in that 10 x 30.
> Probably could find room for maybe 10 1 foot long logs between 2 work tables/benches.


Do you already have a supply of batteries for a particular brand of cordless tools? Does that brand offer a cordless chain saw in their line up that would use your present batteries? If so, buy it. Either as a bare tool, bare tool refurbished, or a complete package, whichever best fits your situation on batteries.
================================================================

If you decide to go with gasoline, don't bother mixing your own fuel. Buy premix; TruFuel 32-oz 40:1 Ethanol Free Pre-Blended 2-Cycle Fuel in the Power Equipment Fuel department at Lowes.com Many sources, this is just an example. They offer it in 40-1 ratio or 50-1 ratio.


----------



## holtzdreher (Jul 20, 2016)

I have "noodled" many log segments in half lengthwise and never bothered with a ripping chain. I can't imagine that you could get one for a small bar saw without having it made up special. I do sharpen my own chains with an HF electric chain sharpener and it is fantastic. I can set the angle of the teeth a little more to my liking. For ripping and cross cut on green wood, you want the angle very slightly more obtuse anyway.. When I rip with my chain, I get long 4 or 5 inch noodle shaped shavings. Some people have a lot of luck with cheap saws. But not me. My Stihl Farm boss is now 18 yrs old. used hard for 14 years to cut the wood that heated our old farmhouse. And that out door boiler would eat a cord a week in January and February..

Battery saws are getting much better and for home owners, offer quieter operation, less mess mixing gas and oil, fewer starting problems, less problems packing them along, etc. There is a lot to be said for the value of the convenience and reliability. .


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

@Dave McCann 
The only cordless is Dewalt for my drills. I have the charger with 2 batts. They are only about 1.3 AH each. Their 12 Chainsaw needs a 5+ AH battery. I will find out if my batt charger will handle 5AH Batts and if so, how much do they cost?

I have never seen that TRUE FUEL before. Makes it safer and easier to carry fuel. This might make me think more about going gas.


----------



## redeared (Feb 7, 2019)

40 years cutting 10 cords a year, in that period I burned out a couple of Homelites, I got a Stihl and couldn't believe how much better it was, that was my last saw, when I stopped burning wood I sold it and recouped half of my purchase cost.
My wife likes to collect branches around the yard, so I got her a B&D cordless chain saw. It is slow but it suits her needs, will cut up to 12", depending on the type of wood and having a sharp chain the battery will last 15-20 minutes so having a second battery is a good idea.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I use an enzyme fuel treatment that reduces etrhanol issues and makes for easier starting of two cycle engines. I also use it on all my 4 cycle engines like the log splitter:




__





Star Tron Enzyme Fuel Treatment Gas and Diesel Additive


Star Tron Enzyme Fuel Treatment is a multi-functional fuel additive that uses enzyme technology to stabilize fuel and make engines run smoothly and efficiently.




www.starbrite.com




I used to use Sta-bil, but a friend told me about Star Tron and I switched a few years ago. It really works! My Harley started right up after not running at all last year.
Typically with ethanol, the carburetors are gummed up and need to get thoroughly cleaned out and flushed.


----------



## PondHockey (Nov 5, 2013)

Tony B said:


> I am in need of what I call Texas Road Wood which is essentially found on the side of the road.
> I probably wont turn more than 12" diameter.
> What are some reasonably priced chainsaws in the 14 to 16" range?
> It will live in the tool box in the bed of the P/U
> ...


I'm a long time fire wood collector; I changed from a McCulloch to a Stihl (which has been steady for me.) I line up with the battery operated side. Much less fuss and muss. You'll have the wood in your vehicle before the gas powered saw user has his saw started (after checking gas and chain oil and then using multiple pulls to start his heavier saw.)


----------



## TwoRails (Jan 23, 2016)

Tony B said:


> I was just looking at Ryobi 14" with battery and charger for 200 bucks. Shows 4.5 stars with over 8000 reviews. Anyone here have one?


l have the slightly smaller 18V version and haven't used my gas powered chain saw in years as a result. It's cut down a few trees and done a lot of bucking. Both Ryobi's 18 and 40V batteries last a long time (retaining charge) when not in use. I don't think any tool manufacture's batteriers are rated for storage below freezing, something to consider if you're going to keep it in your truck and your climate.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for the input. It rarely gets below freezing on The Texas Gulf Coast.


----------



## Keydet77 (Jul 16, 2021)

Tony B said:


> I am in need of what I call Texas Road Wood which is essentially found on the side of the road.
> I probably wont turn more than 12" diameter.
> What are some reasonably priced chainsaws in the 14 to 16" range?
> It will live in the tool box in the bed of the P/U
> ...


My son is in forestry management and has been exposed to a range of chain saws, and given the use you've described, he definitely recommends you consider any one of three Stihl models: MS211, MS250, or MS251. Variations are available in these, either with the normal manually adjustable carburetor, or with a computer-chip-adjusted carburetor, in which case a "C" will be at the end of the model number. As for Stihl in general, I echo his endorsement. I've got a small one that I've used off and on for 30+ years, and it still runs.


----------



## Kenh3497 (Jun 5, 2021)

Color me predigest but I'm a Stihl fan. I was in another lifetime a certified Stihl mechanic. If you buy Stihl you get a servicing dealer. It's the only way you will buy a Stihl product. Stihl refuses to sell to any big box store UNLESS they are a qualified servicing DEALER. You will never find a Stihl at Home Depot or Lowe's. YES you will probly pay a bit more for the Stihl, but you get a quality product and service down the road from someone who knows and understands Stihl products.

Ken


----------



## PondHockey (Nov 5, 2013)

I can confirm the value of service availability - my Stihl has needed service periodically. 

Tony's case doesn't (in my view) warrant a gas powered saw; I truly would not pack a gas powered saw (and gas, oil for the gas, chain oil, and protective containers to try to prevent spillage from the gas, oil or chain oil) when a battery powered model will do everything he needs, more quickly and with less hassle.)


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

PondHockey said:


> I line up with the battery operated side. Much less fuss and muss. You'll have the wood in your vehicle before the gas powered saw user has his saw started (after checking gas and chain oil and then using multiple pulls to start his heavier saw.)


funny, but true. not to mention having to store the gas and chain oil. for once a month use i'd use the battery sawzall, cuz the sawzall will literally sawz-all. my favorite pruning device with multiple uses around the house and shop. i had an old railroad tie pile from when we bought the house, i cut them up into trashcan lengths and got rid of them weekly for months. chainsaw couldn't have cut them with all the dirt in them, dirt like you'll find on roadside logs. dirt will dull a chainsaw in seconds


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

OK, so here is what happened today.
I was working in my mini-storage shop and the 20A service was too much for my planer and shop vac at the same time. First time that happened to me in this shop. Anyway, i wheeled out my trusty Honda 2K generator and guess what. Gas was leaking a really good rate when I opened the gas valve. So had to shut off shop vac and let the planer spray the whole shop with chips and dust. Got the job done but had a lot of sweeping to do. Now to find a small engine repair shop.
BTW, I was planing 12" wide padauk boards on my little Dewalt 12 1/2" planer. I guess the load was a bit much. 

Starting to look like a cordless and gasless saw might be the way for me to go. 

Dont own property or fireplace anymore, so the saw will see minimal service.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

I’m in SE Texas- Cuero.
I collect lots of wood (mesquite mostly). I started with 20” Poulans. They were less expen$ive and cut ok, didn’t live long with heavy cutting.
Now I use Stihls— have 2, ms260 20”, and a 441(i think) magnum with 30”. No doubt about working.
And now can buy gas w/o ethanol at certain gas stations— no need for expensive trufuel.
I also have a Worx corded 18” electric that I use for cutting in/near the shop. I won’t buy a battery job.


----------



## MountainGuardian (Nov 18, 2019)

I have been buying Poulans for decades for my general use saws, my falling saw is a 64 Stihl, but I have a hard time packing that giant bugger around.

I have bought around 40 of the Poulan saws over the years, I generally get about 3 years out of them (cutting maybe 30 to 40 cords a year) then I can generally replace a few parts from old saw bodies and keep them going another year or so. They are pretty good saws for the price, though the price has gone up considerably over the last few years. I used to pick them up for $65 to $85 each including delivery to here... Now I am having trouble finding one for less than $150...

I went ahead and bought one of these a couple months back and I have been quite happy with it. I went ahead and bought my youngest son one for his birthday in September as well as he was pretty impressed with my new saw. He makes a lot of his money cutting firewood for people in the area after work and on the weekends. I have cut about 7 cords of wood with my saw and am pretty pleased with it so far. It is more powerful though the same weight as my Poulans and has a better oiler system on it. It also comes with a better quality bar and a decent quality chain unlike a Poulan. At $116 I am pretty impressed with them thus far... You do need to run them a bit richer than normal or so it says anyways, but other than all pretty comparable to the more expensive Poulan saws.

Here is a link the saw that I bought... If this is not allowed here I apologize... 



https://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=Awr9Du9UyJlhwg4AGzRXNyoA;_ylu=Y29sbwNncTEEcG9zAzEEdnRpZAMEc2VjA3Ny/RV=2/RE=1637497045/RO=10/RU=https%3a%2f%2fwww.amazon.com%2f2-Stroke-Chainsaw-Portable-Woodcutting-Gasoline%2fdp%2fB08LKFG4QW/RK=2/RS=SRREtUTr_1fk.Zfkusd8guUqY3w-


----------



## holtzdreher (Jul 20, 2016)

MountainGuardian said:


> I have been buying Poulans for decades for my general use saws, my falling saw is a 64 Stihl, but I have a hard time packing that giant bugger around.
> 
> I have bought around 40 of the Poulan saws over the years, I generally get about 3 years out of them (cutting maybe 30 to 40 cords a year) then I can generally replace a few parts from old saw bodies and keep them going another year or so. They are pretty good saws for the price, though the price has gone up considerably over the last few years. I used to pick them up for $65 to $85 each including delivery to here... Now I am having trouble finding one for less than $150...
> 
> ...


No disrespect intended, but notice that in the picture, they couldn't even put the bar on with the words right side up?


----------



## MountainGuardian (Nov 18, 2019)

holtzdreher said:


> No disrespect intended, but notice that in the picture, they couldn't even put the bar on with the words right side up?



LOL... More than that wrong with that picture... Not only is the bar upside down but the chain is also on backwards, but then how often do photographers know anything about a chainsaw?


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Here is an easier, more straightforward link to that chainsaw on Amazon with the upside-down label and backwards chain:
https://www.amazon.com/2-Stroke-Chainsaw-Portable-Woodcutting-Gasoline/dp/B08LKFG4QW


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

my wifes uncle used to swear that Craftsman were the best chainsaws out there. bought a new one every other year...


----------



## MountainGuardian (Nov 18, 2019)

TimPa said:


> my wifes uncle used to swear that Craftsman were the best chainsaws out there. bought a new one every other year...


Everyone I know says that Stihls are the best saws. I would agree to a point though only the bigger commercial duty saws, the small home saws not so much. I paid $480 for a little Stihl brand new about 13 years ago and the thing didn't last me 4 months, but I have yet to have a cheap $65 to $85 Poulan last me less than two seasons.

People here in Idaho give me hell for buying those cheap Poulans for my beater saws, but man when I can buy 3 or 4 of them for the price of one small Stihl that is going to die in three months, hard to bring myself to waste money on the Stihl just make everyone happy...


----------



## holtzdreher (Jul 20, 2016)

Tool Agnostic said:


> Here is an easier, more straightforward link to that chainsaw on Amazon with the upside-down label and backwards chain:
> https://www.amazon.com/2-Stroke-Chainsaw-Portable-Woodcutting-Gasoline/dp/B08LKFG4QW


Just took notice that they rate the horsepower in watts. Not something I am used to seeing.


----------



## holtzdreher (Jul 20, 2016)

MountainGuardian said:


> Everyone I know says that Stihls are the best saws. I would agree to a point though only the bigger commercial duty saws, the small home saws not so much. I paid $480 for a little Stihl brand new about 13 years ago and the thing didn't last me 4 months, but I have yet to have a cheap $65 to $85 Poulan last me less than two seasons.
> 
> People here in Idaho give me hell for buying those cheap Poulans for my beater saws, but man when I can buy 3 or 4 of them for the price of one small Stihl that is going to die in three months, hard to bring myself to waste money on the Stihl just make everyone happy...


I don't think Stihl are the best by any stretch. But buy some of the more commercial industrial brands and see how far you need to go for service and how much the saws' parts cost. An acquaintance that spent a lot of time in some backwoods part of SE Asia moved home with a chain saw he swore by. It ran on kerosene and it did run for a few years trouble free. When he needed parts the nearest place he could get parts was Thailand. Stihl dealers are all over the place here and parts are reasonable. Between the warranty and the decent service. I am surprised your saw only lasted 4 months. Their warranty is pretty darn good.


----------



## MountainGuardian (Nov 18, 2019)

holtzdreher said:


> I don't think Stihl are the best by any stretch. But buy some of the more commercial industrial brands and see how far you need to go for service and how much the saws' parts cost. An acquaintance that spent a lot of time in some backwoods part of SE Asia moved home with a chain saw he swore by. It ran on kerosene and it did run for a few years trouble free. When he needed parts the nearest place he could get parts was Thailand. Stihl dealers are all over the place here and parts are reasonable. Between the warranty and the decent service. I am surprised your saw only lasted 4 months. Their warranty is pretty darn good.



I have been running Poulans for about 15 years now, I generally use the old saws a parts donors for the saws currently wearing out. I have to buy a bar every year or so as Poulans have a crap bar but other than that I seldom ever need to buy a part to get them run 3 or 4 years. Compared to the 3 to 4 months on the last Stihl I bought... I do still have my big 64 Stihl with a 32 inch bar on it for falling the bigger stuff when I need and I have had that saw for maybe 18 or 19 years. But it is just too big for me to be packing around like I am still 20.. lol


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

MountainGuardian said:


> Everyone I know says that Stihls are the best saws. I would agree to a point though only the bigger commercial duty saws, the small home saws not so much. I paid $480 for a little Stihl brand new about 13 years ago and the thing didn't last me 4 months, but I have yet to have a cheap $65 to $85 Poulan last me less than two seasons.
> 
> People here in Idaho give me hell for buying those cheap Poulans for my beater saws, but man when I can buy 3 or 4 of them for the price of one small Stihl that is going to die in three months, hard to bring myself to waste money on the Stihl just make everyone happy...


Not Me! I have 5 Poulans, two are still new in the box, a 14" and a 20" Pro. Two are 14" "recons" at $80.00.
I also have a 16" Stil MS180, not a bad little saw after put a full chisel chain and bar on it. My son also has one and he's got the bigger MS391. 
That is a heavy son of a gun, too much for me.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

MountainGuardian said:


> LOL... More than that wrong with that picture... Not only is the bar upside down but the chain is also on backwards, but then how often do photographers know anything about a chainsaw?


obviously the saw runs backwards and is only intended for undercutting *big *branches 🤦‍♂️ 😂


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

_Ogre said:


> obviously the saw runs backwards and is only intended for undercutting *big *branches 🤦‍♂️ 😂


Says right on it, who it is intended for, no hobbyists need apply.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

holtzdreher said:


> Just took notice that they rate the horsepower in watts. Not something I am used to seeing.


https://www.amazon.com/2-Stroke-Chainsaw-Portable-Woodcutting-Gasoline/dp/B08LKFG4QW 
Rated at 2600 watts. So, 2600 / 745 = 3.489 HP

Me either, except one HP equals 745 watts.
I found a 62 cc inch saw with a 20" bar that says it's got 3.5 HP and comes with 2 chains! For $119.99 ..... How do they do that?








Amazon.com: COOCHEER 62CC Gas Chainsaw, 3.5HP 2-Cycle Chain Gas Powered Chainsaws, 20-Inch Handheld Gasoline Chain Saw with 2 Chains for Cutting Tree Stumps, Tree Felling, Red (New) : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Buy COOCHEER 62CC Gas Chainsaw, 3.5HP 2-Cycle Chain Gas Powered Chainsaws, 20-Inch Handheld Gasoline Chain Saw with 2 Chains for Cutting Tree Stumps, Tree Felling, Red (New): Chainsaws - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

Dave McCann said:


> Says right on it, who it is intended for, no hobbyists need apply.
> View attachment 433028


it also says "chain saw" right on it, incase you mistakenly picked up the wrong tool


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Dave McCann said:


> Says right on it, who it is intended for, no hobbyists need apply. (Photo of badly assembled chainsaw, with the "Professional" label shown upside-down. See photo above.)





_Ogre said:


> it also says "chain saw" right on it, incase you mistakenly picked up the wrong tool


Yeah, professionals might confuse it with an axe. Us amateurs know better.

I have seen so many things on the market labeled "Professional" that are not professional. No true professional would ever buy or use them. They know better. As far as I am concerned, the label "professional" is meaningless. 

In woodworking, the Freud SD208S dado stack is labeled "Professional", even though it is the bottom-of-the-line, budget model. The far superior Freud SD508 dado stack is apparently not for professionals, because it is only labeled "Super", another overhyped word.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

OK the other day I was in home depot and wrestled between the Dewalt 12" and the Ryobi 14".
Dewalt 12" won mainly based on 'heft'. It just felt more rugged. 
Thanks for everyones input.


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

Tony B said:


> OK the other day I was in home depot and wrestled between the Dewalt 12" and the Ryobi 14".
> Dewalt 12" won mainly based on 'heft'. It just felt more rugged.
> Thanks for everyones input.


Tony,
Totally by coincidence, I also picked up a Dewalt chain saw a couple days ago. I needed to purchase some plumbing items and strolled down the aisle just to check the current pricing on the saws. Dewalt runs unadvertised specials about once a year and it was my lucky day. I walked out with my plumbing items and an early Christmas gift to myself.


----------



## phaelax (Dec 24, 2018)

> As far as I am concerned, the label "professional" is meaningless.


It's a marketing term to get the less knowledgeable to think they are getting a higher quality item. Just like the term "military grade", as any military person would tell you that's just a pseudonym for built by lowest bidder.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I had a Remington 16 inch electric for about 15 years before I dropped it one too many times...


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

The Dewalt just felt better and also because I have 2 cordless Dewalt drills. I bought the chain saw because it has a bigger charger and a bigger battery all of which are interchangeable. So in effect, I have an extra charger


----------

